# Sunday???



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sent you a PM. I'm planning on being out there. JB's sounds good too.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Im going to try and go out tomorrow (Friday). Has anyone fishied the banana river before? If so, any tips on where to go? I have a hot spots map so Im sure that will give me a good idea. Thought about launching just as you cross over the banana river near port canaveral. Before Trident Submarine base then going just North around the bend. It says North Shore where Tarpon,Trout, and reds are. I want to find me a big bull red. Either that or there is another public boat ramp before you crass over the banana river right by Kiwanis Island and go up into Merritt Island. Well, any suggestions would be great. Good luck on Sunday tojo!




FISH ON!!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Sunday my B-day, believe it or not I'm going to be out some where, just don't know where.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Thought about launching just as you cross over the banana river near port canaveral. Before Trident Submarine base then going just North around the bend.



I didn't think you could launch there after 9-11, also doesn't the NMZ start just north of there???


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I might be fishing with the Captain on sunday.

saturday=the windy
sunday=the good


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tojo, you got an open seat?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Tojo, you got an open seat?



Hard to tell at this point. Im trying to talk my wife into going and doing JB's.

Tom,

Happy B-day! If you make it up this way drinks are on me.

Jason, 

Got your PM. So far so good.

lbrn4br,

Your forum name is too long ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> > Thought about launching just as you cross over the banana river near port canaveral.  Before Trident Submarine base then going just North around the bend.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you could launch there after 9-11, also doesn't the NMZ start just north of there???



OIC. I will have to look into that. I was wondering about the NMZ. Are you aloowed to go in those zones only if you have no motor, or if you have a motor just not allowed to use it?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

lbrn4br,

Your forum name is too long ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D[/quote]


Sorry tojo, i will get right on that! I thought it was too. I was planning on changing it anyway. Looks like I wont be out today. I forgot about a few things I need to do. I may be out there tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > > Thought about launching just as you cross over the banana river near port canaveral.  Before Trident Submarine base then going just North around the bend.
> >
> >
> >
> ...




No motor of any type is allow to be on your boat.


----------

